# What Other Film Composers Would You Have Considered for LOTR?



## frodolives7601 (Jan 16, 2021)

Personally, I can't imagine anyone else doing as marvelous a job as Howard Shore, but if he hadn't been able to score the films, my other choices would have been either John Williams or James Horner. I also would have been interested to see what Edmund Choi would do with them; he wrote the score for the Australian film _The Dish._

Who would your picks be?


----------



## m4r35n357 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nothing specific, but I think Manga would be the best medium for the material. Animation (2D), at any rate.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jan 16, 2021)

OFC Hans Zimmer +10000


----------



## frodolives7601 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> OFC Hans Zimmer +10000


Yes, I can see Hans Zimmer as a possibility, too.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jan 25, 2021)

Michael Nyman, or Danny Elfman.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 26, 2021)

Wagner or Buckner.

Or are we going only with living composers? Kubrick did pretty well with dead ones.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 26, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wagner or Buckner.
> 
> Or are we going only with living composers? Kubrick did pretty well with dead ones.


I LOVE the soundtrack to 2001 A Space Odyssey, it gives me chills. Though he wasn't a dead one, György Ligeti's _Requiem _especially...

__
https://soundcloud.com/danielherd%2Fjupiter-beyond


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Jan 26, 2021)

Tolkien detested Wagner, by the way...

If dead ones are an option, then Dvorak. His Humoresque would go nicely with the bittersweet return to the Shire.


----------



## Bunny (Feb 16, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> Nothing specific, but I think Manga would be the best medium for the material. Animation (2D), at any rate.


Like Miyazaki?


----------



## Miguel (Feb 17, 2021)




----------

